# Rubik's Touchcube



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure how many people are interested in purchasing one of these, but I got an email about the *debut* of the Rubik's Touchcube. Here's the email I got.























Depending on the price, I'll probably end up getting one eventually. More as a novelty of course, just to have around.
EDIT: According to a YouTube video, the MSRP of the cube is $149.99. Pretty steep. On the plus side, the dock also serves as a charger so no need for batteries.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

I probably wouldn't use it as much so it would probably be a waste of money for me, thanks for the update though.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 24, 2009)

I know there's been threads _about_ the cube, but this is about the release date. If there has been a thread about the release date, I'm sorry. But considering I just got the email this morning, I thought it was new news.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> I know there's been threads _about_ the cube, but this is about the release date. If there has been a thread about the release date, I'm sorry. But considering I just got the email this morning, I thought it was new news.



Wow, sorry about that, I just checked and there are not that many threads about it, I am in the wrong and I apologize.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 24, 2009)

this is going to be so cool i hope they come out with more touchcubes beacuse this touchcube is not going to be that fast


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

DIY TouchCubes  LOL.


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be able to use it when there is no light source.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 24, 2009)

lol thats y im buying so i can cube in the the dark or in a dark car

lol touchcube diy how do you loosen the tension


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

Wonder how well it can cut corners.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 24, 2009)

thats a good qustion i go find out 

oh wait its a rubiks cube brand they dont cut corners lol


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 24, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> this is going to be so cool i hope they come out with more touchcubes beacuse this touchcube is not going to be that fast



Are you being sarcastic? How could they make it faster?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh look another novelty cube. It's gotta be a *b*itch to solve though.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> On the plus side, the dock also serves as a charger so *no need for batteries*.


Nice! A Rubik's cube that doesn't need batteries. Innovative.



JCT1335 said:


> lol thats y im buying so i can cube in the the dark or in a dark car


http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.23287


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side, the dock also serves as a charger so *no need for batteries*.
> ...



Wow, that was amazing.



StefanPochmann said:


> JCT1335 said:
> 
> 
> > lol thats y im buying so i can cube in the the dark or in a dark car
> ...



Niiice.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! A Rubik's cube that doesn't need batteries. Innovative.
> ...


In case it wasn't clear: That wasn't against ajmorgan25 but just against a cube needing electricity (like "Great they solved the problem but why did they create the problem in the first place?"). The real cube not needing electricity (like game boy etc do) is one of its nicest features.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> In case it wasn't clear: That wasn't against ajmorgan25 but just against a cube needing electricity (like "Great they solved the problem but why did they create the problem in the first place?"). The real cube not needing electricity (like game boy etc do) is one of its nicest features.



Yea, I get what your saying. Its just, I never thought about it that way.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side, the dock also serves as a charger so *no need for batteries*.
> ...


lmao.


----------



## Rama (Jul 24, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> oh wait its a rubiks cube brand they dont cut corners lol



All my Rubik's > your cubes.

Loose cubes are not smooth, they are just loose.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> thats a good qustion i go find out
> 
> oh wait its a rubiks cube brand they dont cut corners lol



you have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> thats a good qustion i go find out
> 
> oh wait its a rubiks cube brand they dont cut corners lol



I personally have 2 storeboughts that are pretty amazing at corner cutting.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 24, 2009)

ok yea i was just making a joke


----------



## cheiney (Jul 24, 2009)

Are there any specific rules that would completely make this illegal to use during competitions? Sure, I doubt it'd be very handy to use during speedsolve, but it might be a little fun to use it for FMC.


----------



## penggrrr (Jul 24, 2009)

I found a coupon code of Dealperfect from a Holland forum.

1$ Coupon codeTP225672009HTJZMG

Expire date:2009 07 30

When order these items:http://dealperfect.com/search.dp/TypeID.0~keyword.rubik

Using the coupon code can save 1$.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it could be perfect for BLD. The only thing missing is an internal timer that begins when the scramble is displayed, then it captures the split time when you toggle off the lights, and finally gives completed time when you solve it (and lights pop on with a congratulatory "TA DA!" sound). It might take practice to "twist" it quickly. It would be nice to have audible feedback or touch feedback for the twists when doing BLD.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 24, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I think it could be perfect for BLD. The only thing missing is an internal timer that begins when the scramble is displayed, then it captures the split time when you toggle off the lights, and finally gives completed time when you solve it (and lights pop on with a congratulatory "TA DA!" sound). It might take practice to "twist" it quickly. It would be nice to have audible feedback or touch feedback for the twists when doing BLD.



There is audible feedback when you make a turn.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 24, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I think it could be perfect for BLD. The only thing missing is an internal timer that begins when the scramble is displayed, then it captures the split time when you toggle off the lights, and finally gives completed time when you solve it (and lights pop on with a congratulatory "TA DA!" sound). It might take practice to "twist" it quickly. It would be nice to have audible feedback or touch feedback for the twists when doing BLD.
> ...



With loud music or noise in the background, a short vibration (tactile click) would be nice. Maybe a person could feel the vibration of the audible feedback that you mention.


----------



## panyan (Jul 24, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



like the tocco ultra that vibrates a tiny bit when you touch the screen to show you it has registered


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll probably gget one eventually too add to the ever growing collection but it's probably gonna end up just sitting on the shelf for a rainy day


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 25, 2009)

I like it. But, I have hopes that the price may come down a bit at a later date.


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah... I knew this would come up sometime. I knew about this months ago.


----------



## Me (Jul 25, 2009)

cheiney said:


> but it might be a little fun to use it for FMC.



I doubt it because it would be really annoying to rescramble.


----------



## panyan (Jul 25, 2009)

Me said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > but it might be a little fun to use it for FMC.
> ...



i think it scrambles itself, you just press a button or something


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2009)

panyan said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > cheiney said:
> ...



And getting a different scramble for FMC would be good because..?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 25, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> JCT1335 said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to be so cool i hope they come out with more touchcubes beacuse this touchcube is not going to be that fast
> ...



Make it so you can turn layers other than the top layer.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 25, 2009)

What about double layer turns?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > JCT1335 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure you can already.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you turn it? Does it come lubricated?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> How do you turn it? Does it come lubricated?


:fp

too short.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

Do the center caps come off?
What screwdriver do you need to adjust the tension?
What is it lubed with? 
How often does it pop?
TELL ME!!!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Do the center caps come off?
> What screwdriver do you need to adjust the tension?
> What is it lubed with?
> How often does it pop?
> TELL ME!!!


Yes.. they keep falling off
the baby-toys one what nobody can screw.. that you get only from a baby-toys factory.
it uses vaseline.. and lots of it.
it pops all the time.. it's so annoying. Also the lock-ups I HATE THEM.. all the time.
TOLD YA!

:fp:fp Very pointful toy..:fp Better make some type U cube what ROCKS!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 26, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



The early prototypes had it where you had to be making all of your moves on the layer that was upwards (an accelerometer detected position) so that you wouldn't make any mistakes. Are you aware of some change?


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 28, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> How do you turn it? Does it come lubricated?



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp

Are you serious or being sarcastic?


----------

